# SerialPort RS232 : java.lang.NoSuchFieldError: eis



## mathieu (3. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich versuche ein Serial Interface RS232 mit einem Mess Geräte zu programieren. Ich habe in Internet verschidene Beispiel gefunden-

rxtxSerial.dll to [JDK-directory]\jre\bin\rxtxSerial.dll
RXTXcomm.jar to [JDK-directory]\jre\lib\ext\RXTXcomm.jar

Die oben genannte Datei ebenfalls kopiert.
Kompaliert - Gestartet alles OK. 
Dann habe ich versucht, den erste Meswerte zu senden!


Fehler Meldung :
=========================================
Native lib Version = RXTX-2.1-7pre16
Java lib Version   = RXTX-2.1-7
WARNING:  RXTX Version mismatch
        Jar version = RXTX-2.1-7
        native lib Version = RXTX-2.1-7pre16
portname :COM3

Exception in thread "Thread-0" java.lang.NoSuchFieldError: eis
        at gnu.io.RXTXPort.readArray(Native Method)
        at gnu.io.RXTXPort$SerialInputStream.read(RXTXPort.java:1398)
        at gnu.io.RXTXPort$SerialInputStream.read(RXTXPort.java:1287)
        at SimpleRead.serialEvent(SimpleRead.java:80)
        at gnu.io.RXTXPort.sendEvent(RXTXPort.java:732)
        at gnu.io.RXTXPort.eventLoop(Native Method)
        at gnu.io.RXTXPort$MonitorThread.run(RXTXPort.java:1575)
#
# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6fd83e72, pid=452, tid=604
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (11.3-b02 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [rxtxserial.dll+0x3e72]
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# G:\mySLK\test\hs_err_pid452.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

Hat jemand Ahnnung über diese Meldung :java.lang.NoSuchFieldError: eis
Ich verwende ein USB-Adapter

Danke

MfG aus Paris-FR
Mathieu


----------



## PeteM (4. Dez 2009)

Unter Windows : SerielleSchnittstelle.de - Extract! Serikey! PowerSavingNetwork! - Startseite


----------



## mathieu (4. Dez 2009)

hi, 
danke für den tipps aber ich brauche kein externe programme, weil ich schon eins habe, und der kostenlos ist. -Und es funktionniert Problemlos !
--> DATA-Direct : http://www.artware.it/

Was ich gern wissen wolle: was bedeudet diese Fehler Meldung, EIS? Hat es mit den RXTXComm.jar oder rxtxserial.dll Datei zu tun? Version Problem? Oder VISTA?

Also ein externe Programm möchte ich nicht verwenden. Ich möchte den Messwerte aus COM3 selbst holen und in einem vordefiniert JTextField reinschreiben. Voilà.....

Vielen dank für ihre Hilfe

MfG aus Paris

Mathieu


----------

